# What's with those pedos trying to push their agenda onto children?



## byuu (Oct 23, 2021)

It's disgusting.
Putting children into drag and indoctrinating them into their beliefs.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 23, 2021)

I think the reason why many SJWs are forcing LGBTQ+ and drag stuff onto their kids is because they have this strange guilt which is caused by society teaching people that being a straight white trad male is the worst sin you could commit.

We’ve actually fucked society to the point that people feel that if they aren’t promoting that kind of stuff, then they’re homophobic, transphobic or a bigot.

The parents force it onto their kids because either they themselves have those beliefs and want to live through their children or because they feel guilt tripped by society to the point they feel that they’re being a better human by introducing their kids to these things.


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 23, 2021)

Who else are they going to push their agenda on? Pedo's don't care about shagging adults, otherwise they wouldn't be pedos


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 23, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I think the reason why many SJWs are forcing LGBTQ+ and drag stuff onto their kids is because they have this strange guilt which is caused by society teaching people that being a straight white trad male is the worst sin you could commit.
> 
> We’ve actually fucked society to the point that people feel that if they aren’t promoting that kind of stuff, then they’re homophobic, transphobic or a bigot.
> 
> The parents force it onto their kids because either they themselves have those beliefs and want to live through their children or because they feel guilt tripped by society to the point they feel that they’re being a better human by introducing their kids to these things.


What does that have to do with Catholics diddling kids? They've been doing that for centuries


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 23, 2021)

Truman the Jewman said:


> What does that have to do with Catholics diddling kids? They've been doing that for centuries


Read the text in the OP


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 23, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> View attachment 2651544


was this in poland


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 23, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> Read the text in the OP


I did, but the Catholic Church weren't "SJWs" 1000 years ago as your post implies


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 23, 2021)

Truman the Jewman said:


> I did, but the Catholic Church weren't "SJWs" 1000 years ago as your post implies


Oh I was referring to the part of the OP referring to parents pushing drag onto kids.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 23, 2021)

Tsurubami Senri said:


> was this in poland


>Not knowing about the infamous Christchurch shooting that began the first wave of DDoS attacks


----------



## SugarSnot (Oct 23, 2021)

Those who can not reproduce through procreation have to reproduce through corruption of those that procreate.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 23, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> >Not knowing about the infamous Christchurch shooting that began the first wave of DDoS attacks


what the fuck why did they call their mosque ` christchurch` ???


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 23, 2021)

Tsurubami Senri said:


> what the fuck why did they call their mosque ` christchurch` ???











						Christchurch - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> View attachment 2651544


Why do you like to see children getting raped or killed so much?


----------



## IKOL (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm Catholic, but not a priest and not diddling kids.
Shocking, isn't it?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> I'm Catholic, but not a priest and not diddling kids.
> Shocking, isn't it?


Why did you make such an unorthodox lifestyle choice?
Did an older priest force you into this?
Or were you just born Mexican?


----------



## IKOL (Oct 24, 2021)

Not my choice of a religion. 
I never visited any Catholic church in my life tho. 
And no I doubt there are any mexicans in Russia.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> Not my choice of a religion.
> I never visited any Catholic church in my life tho.
> And no I doubt there are any mexicans in Russia.


Don't Russians look down on putting boys in dresses?


----------



## IKOL (Oct 24, 2021)

Hell if I know, what kind of degeneracy is this? 

One thing I know for sure: We laughing at U. S. Social derangement.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> One thing I know for sure: We laughing at U. S. Social derangement.


I don't think a country with thrice as much AIIIIIIIIDS than the US should point fingers.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2021)

It's disgusting.
Putting children into drag and indoctrinating them into their beliefs.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I don't think a country with thrice as much AIIIIIIIIDS than the US should point fingers.


I don't think the country guilty for the lgbt degeneracy acceptance shall complaint when somebody point fingers.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> I don't think the country guilty for the lgbt degeneracy acceptance shall complaint when somebody point fingers.


Yes, your AIDS-ridden commie shithole ruled by a dictator for life that is triggered by ho-ho-holocaust memes is very based.
I'm sure the fat amerimutts that marry your women that wanted to escape this hell are very upset.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 24, 2021)

@byuu you seem to be triggered. Show the class on that cursed voodoo doll where the molester have touched you.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> @byuu you seem to be triggered. Show the class on that cursed voodoo doll where the molester have touched you.


Sorry but I'm not touching your AIDS-infested dolls.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I'm gay. Why are you gay? You're not gay? That's gay. I hate gays. I'm also very gay.


Get a load of this motherfucker.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 24, 2021)

such a lot of fixation on AIDS from that guy, oh boy, what a delight.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Get a load of this motherfucker.


I gave your mother lots of loads.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I gave your mother lots of loads.


That explains the loads of bullshit you've been spewing today, kiddo.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 24, 2021)

This thread gave me aids, you're all invited to my funeral.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> such a lot of fixation on AIDS from that guy, oh boy, what a delight.


I'm always reminded of AIDS when I see someone so obsessed about fags from the other side of the planet.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I'm always reminded of AIDS when I see someone so obsessed about fags from the other side of the planet.


No one's obsessed with you, OP. Stop being a fag and get a job.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> No one's obsessed with you, OP. Stop being a fag and get a job.


He cries while he keeps responding.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> He cries while he keeps responding.


I laugh in pride and joy, something your parents will never experience. You should be thanking me for being there with you in your of time of sadness because of being a fag.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I laugh in pride and joy,


Yeah, you do that a lot in your pride parades.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Yeah, you do that a lot in your pride parades.


Which pride parades are those? The ones where faggots like you fuck each other in the ass in the public square? Never been to one. Too many cops around, couldn't get away with the bloody crime that'd make me proud at your gay life expenses.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Which pride parades are those? The ones where faggots like you fuck each other in the ass in the public square? Never been to one. Too many cops around, couldn't get away with the bloody crime that'd make me proud at your gay life expenses.


I didn't know it was that tough for you to steal some booty for your seamen.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I didn't know it was that tough for you to steal some booty for your seamen.


Not even my seamen deals with fags. Their booty always stinks. So you should take a bath while at it, maybe then you'll meet a seamen after your sail and stop being such a bitch.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Their booty always stinks.


Sounds like you sniffed a lot of booty.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Sounds like you sniffed a lot of booty.


It's because your booty stinks even to the other side of the planet.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> It's because your booty stinks even to the other side of the planet.


That's just your shit-stained dick.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2021)

It's disgusting.
Putting children into drag and indoctrinating them into their beliefs.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 24, 2021)

I made love to a sexy playboy bunny with some very nice boobies, thought I just throw in some heteronormativity to balance out the gay ITT.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> I made love to a sexy playboy bunny with some very nice boobies, thought I just throw in some heteronormativity to balance out the gay ITT.


Sounds more furry than anything else tbh


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> That's just your shit-stained dick.


And what should that mean?
That you know how my dick smells or that I fucked you and took away the smell? It's definitely not the latter, I don't have gay aids like you do. And the former is just plain gay.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Sounds more furry than anything else tbh


What playboy bunnies do you know that dress up in fursuits?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> What playboy bunnies do you know that dress up in fursuits?


The ones that have sex with a bunny looking Mr. Bunny.



CAPTAIN MATI said:


> And what should that mean?


That it's the only explanation of why you are so obsessed with gay men's anal hygiene.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> The ones that have sex with a bunny looking Mr. Bunny.


I need to find these bunnies.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> That it's the only explanation of why you are so obsessed with gay men's anal hygiene.


I'm not the one making thread about gay shit here, OP. I'm trying to help you not be gay.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I'm not the one making thread about gay shit here, OP. I'm trying to help you not be gay.


Showing your shit-stained dick would certainly scare anyone straight.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Showing your shit-stained dick would certainly scare anyone straight.


Know that shit from experience?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Know that shit from experience?


It's why I stopped taking your mom from behind.


----------



## Penis Drager (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> It's why I stopped taking your mom from behind.


Your mom should have stopped your uncle from taking you from behind. Maybe you wouldn't be this high on your own gayness today.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Your mom should have stopped your uncle from taking you from behind.


Why does your mind always return to gay sex?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Why does your mind always return to gay sex?


That's an easy answer.
Because I'm talking to a colossal faggot.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Because I'm talking to a colossal faggot.


So when you're talking to a tall gay man, you can't help yourself but imagine him having gay sex?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> So when you're talking to a tall gay man, you can't help yourself but imagine him having gay sex?


Imagining? OP, you yourself know from your own experience that you gays can't stop shining off your gayness and the gay sex you have.
Why do you think you made a thread about gay sex?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> OP, you yourself know from your own experience that you gays can't stop shining off your gayness and the gay sex you have.


Personally, I find it pretty easy to avoid seeing gay sex. But I don't browse the same sites as you.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Personally, I find it pretty easy to avoid seeing gay sex. But I don't browse the same sites as you.


We're on the same site. You're the one who started this whole gay thread. I'm just here stating the obvious.
What's the conclusion here?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> What's the conclusion here?


That you're leading a tough life constantly confronted with gay sex.
You wake up, type "hot steaming gay sex" into pornhub, and all you can do is yank your dick in frustration seeing all that gay sex.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> That you're leading a tough life constantly confronted with gay sex.
> You wake up, type "hot steaming gay sex" into pornhub, and all you can do is yank your dick in frustration seeing all that gay sex.


I think you're drifting into some of your own personal habbit there, OP. That's really gay.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2021)

It's disgusting.
Putting children into drag and indoctrinating them into their beliefs.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I think you're drifting into some of your own personal habbit there, OP.


I'm not the one seeing gay sex everywhere.
Must be even harder for you now that they installed a mirror in the gas station toilet.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I'm not the one seeing gay sex everywhere.
> Must be even harder for you now that they installed a mirror in the gas station toilet.


You sure keep pressing this gay sex shit on others for someone who says he doesn't see it.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> You sure keep pressing this gay sex shit on others for someone who says he doesn't see it.


I know it's incredible for you to not see gay sex but really all I need to do is avoid your room when I visit your mum.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 24, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Christchurch - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah so christchurch is the name of the city.
why did the muslims build an mosque in a city called ` christchurch` kinda gay of the muslims


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 24, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> I'm Catholic, but not a priest and not diddling kids.
> Shocking, isn't it?


same


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Tsurubami Senri said:


> ah so christchurch is the name of the city.
> why did the muslims build an mosque in a city called ` christchurch` kinda gay of the muslims


Please stop interrupting with these rude off-topic posts. We're in the middle of an important philosophical debate.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I know it's incredible for you to not see gay sex but really all I need to do is avoid your room when I visit your mum.


So you have some kind of gay obsession and also having sex with and I'm gonna quote you directly, "your mom"
You have issues OP. No wonder you use multiplicity with your pronouns.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> No wonder you use multiplicity with your pronouns.


Sounds like you're jealous of how heckin' cute and valid I am.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Please stop interrupting with these rude off-topic posts. We're in the middle of an important philosophical debate.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Sounds like you're jealous of how heckin' cute and valid I am.


There you go again with your gay shit, OP.
I'm beginning to suspect you made this thread to express jealousy for the gay clergy.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> We're in the middle of an important philosophical debate.


Ah yes, the great the debate, tits or ass? If you say feet, I will doggy fuck you till you like it.


Tsurubami Senri said:


> View attachment 2654154


When God Almighty, declares me King of all the bunnies, I will impale all the weebs.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

Tsurubami Senri said:


> View attachment 2654154


Thank you for this enlightening documentary about the tradcath lifestyle.



CAPTAIN MATI said:


> There you go again with your gay shit, OP.
> I'm beginning to suspect you made this thread to express jealousy for the gay clergy.


What an adult and his daddy 'father' do in a confession booth is their business.
I just wish they would leave the children out of it.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> What an adult and his daddy 'father' do in a confession booth is their business.
> I just wish they would leave the children out of it.


This too something from your experience?
This what made you such a colossal faggot, OP? Bad priest got too close?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> This too something from your experience?
> This what made you such a colossal faggot, OP? Bad priest got too close?


Wow, you still can't stop imagining me having gay sex.

You're thirsting pretty bad.
Like mother, like gay son, I guess.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Wow, you still can't stop imagining me having gay sex.


Oh I don't imagine you at all. I'm just wondering what made you into such a huge fag. You don't have to asnwe if you don't want to. You don't have to project either, that shit is even worse.


byuu said:


> You're thirsting pretty bad.
> Like mother, like gay son, I guess.


After all the mom sex jokes from you, what am I supposed to take from this besides that I should guard my back twice as much?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> After all the mom sex jokes from you, what am I supposed to take from this besides that I should guard my back twice as much?


Why? Did your previous tactic of shaking your ass not work out for you?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Why? Did your previous tactic of shaking your ass not work out for you?


Imagining me shaking my ass, ain't ya.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Imagining me shaking my ass, ain't ya.


Not much left to the imagination with your bottomless pirate outfit.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Not much left to the imagination with your bottomless pirate outfit.


So you are imagining my bottom. I don't know if I should be faltered since you're, you know, a gay fag. So I'm not flattered.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> So I'm not flattered.


Trust me, nothing about your outfit is flattering.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2021)

It's disgusting.
Putting children into drag and indoctrinating them into their beliefs.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Trust me, nothing about your outfit is flattering.


OP, your gayness isn't allowing you to put out a right answer.
You're STILL not denying that you're thinking about a pirate's ass.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 24, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> Ah yes, the great the debate, tits or ass? If you say feet, I will doggy fuck you till you like it.
> 
> When God Almighty, declares me King of all the bunnies, I will impale all the weebs.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> OP, your gayness isn't allowing you to put out a right answer.
> You're STILL not denying that you're thinking about a pirate's ass.


You're right. I should stop try letting you off easy and clearly tell you: No, I don't want to fuck you.
Sorry I had to be so harsh but it's the only way.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> You're right. I should stop try letting you off easy and clearly tell you: No, I don't want to fuck you.
> Sorry I had to be so harsh but it's the only way.


That's the spirit.
You're on the right track of not being a gay fag, OP, congratulations.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> That's the spirit.
> You're on the right track of not being a gay fag, OP, congratulations.


I'm glad you're taking it so well. And don't worry I'm sure your Father will give you a pity fuck.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I'm glad you're taking it so well. And don't worry I'm sure your Father will give you a pity fuck.


Now you're backtracking again.
Don't dwell on your past and don't project it on others.
Maybe one day you'll have a son and then what, you'll look at your kid and imagine sex with men like you do now?
Although let's be real, you ain't having kids ever, OP.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Maybe one day you'll have a son and then what, you'll look at your kid and imagine sex with men like you do now?


Jesus Christ, what's wrong you?
I thought you took the rejection well but now you're thinking about my child having gay sex?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Jesus Christ, what's wrong you?
> I thought you took the rejection well but now you're thinking about my child having gay sex?


No, I said you might start thinking about sex if you look at your a child if you don't stop being a fag.
So stop being a fag and read straight.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> No, I said you might start thinking about sex if you look at your a child if you don't stop being a fag.
> So stop being a fag and read straight.


All I see is you bringing children into your twisted gay fantasies.
You need to end yourself before you harm a child, you sicko.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> All I see is you bringing children into your twisted gay fantasies.


OP, you literally created a thread about gay pedo shit.


byuu said:


> You need to end yourself before you harm a child, you sicko.


OP, you literally can't stop being a fag no matter how much we do intervention.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> OP, you literally created a thread about gay pedo shit.


Is that why you're in this thread? To fuel your wicked urges?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Is that why you're in this thread? To fuel your wicked urges?


I'm just here to say the truth.
And the truth is, OP, you're a fag.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I'm just here to say the truth.
> And the truth is, OP, you're a fag.


Does calling out child abuse bother you that much?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Does calling out child abuse bother you that much?


Oh no. I hate child abusers and I know for a fact that every priest who does that is going to hell.
What I also hate is propagating bullshit, alike you calling others gay while being an obvious faggot.
It doesn't help the cause for truth and amplifies bullshit.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> It doesn't help the cause for truth and amplifies bullshit.


I can assure you that like everyone else here I only care about the cause for truth on this board.

We ask the hard questions to get the right answers - that's what Q&A is all about.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> I can assure you that like everyone else here I only care about the cause for truth on this board.


That why you wasted 4 pages of your thread on some stupid back and forth bullshit?


byuu said:


> We ask the hard questions to get the right answers - that's what Q&A is all about.


What's the point if you're just huffing to the careless winds?


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> That why you wasted 4 pages of your thread on some stupid back and forth bullshit?


Honest rational discussion is vital for finding the truth.



CAPTAIN MATI said:


> What's the point if you're just huffing to the careless winds?


If anything can save the West, it's this website. Everything we do here is critical and world-changing.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Honest rational discussion is vital for finding the truth.


Honest rationality starts out with honest, rational questions, not blatant sewage thrusting.


byuu said:


> If anything can save the West, it's this website. Everything we do here is critical and world-changing.


Even a butterfly needs safe winds and no one benefits from sheer chaos.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Honest rationality starts out with honest, rational questions, not blatant sewage thrusting.


Please don't put yourself down like that. You're doing a service to the world.
I really believe that.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> Please don't put yourself down like that. You're doing a service to the world.
> I really believe that.


Your belief is as vane as your disgust in something you probably gladly partake. How would I know? I used your NES emu, it sucks and I won't use your pronouns. Try figuring this one out.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2021)

It's disgusting.
Putting children into drag and indoctrinating them into their beliefs.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Your belief is as vane as your disgust in something you probably gladly partake.


How dare you? I'm byuu. My words are always true and sincere.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> How dare you? I'm byuu. My words are always true and sincere.


They're also a parody of the truth.
And like I said, the truth is, you're a fag.


----------



## byuu (Oct 24, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> They're also a parody of the truth.
> And like I said, the truth is, you're a fag.


Don't make our important discussion run in circles.
We'll never reach the truth this way. And if we can't stop child abuse then who can?


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 24, 2021)

Holy shit I come back three hours later and this thread has three more pages of you retards going back and forth still.

@CAPTAIN MATI why are you still taking his bait dude?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 24, 2021)

Truman the Jewman said:


> Holy shit I come back three hours later and this thread has three more pages of you retards going back and forth still.
> 
> @CAPTAIN MATI why are you still taking his bait dude?


It's Sunday. Had a nice beer and plenty of rest time. Good time to preach.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 24, 2021)

This is the most autistic gay orgy I’ve ever witnessed


----------

